# Autosmart Bio-Brisk



## BenP

Just a quick review really.

I got 500ml of this when I bought the Aromatek last year and had never got round to using it. A friend came over at the weekend though with a particularly grubby interior and considering he was selling the car, I figured I'd try it - that way if I/he didn't like the finish it wouldn't matter.

OH MY GOD it's a good product! His headlining was really badly stained from nicotine and this just cut through it with up most ease. I literally sprayed, brushed gently and wiped with a damp MF and all the grime came out. In the tricky areas (such as around grab handles) where you can't get a brush, just spraying and rubbing with the MF was all it needed.

It smells quite strongly of Neutradol air fresheners in the bottle, but cut 5:1 (as the instructions suggest) that potency is reduced substantially and it leaves a very fresh smell behind.

I know a lot of interior cleaners perform just as well as each other, but this id the first biological one I've used and I was astounded at how easily it worked. I'm convinced using APC wouldn't have been this easy.

This is one product I'll definitely be getting more of.

The picture below shows a half and half of the headlining. I've only been over the clean area once which goes to show how effective this product is.










Ben


----------



## pugoman

I keep meaning to get myself some of this stuff.

That's done a pretty impressive job on that roof lining. Is it just a normal liquid spray product or is a foaming type product?


----------



## BenP

It's just a regular spray product - it didn't even create any foam when scrubbed so I imagine it will also be suitable for use through an extractor. Perhaps Sue could confirm if/when she sees this thread.

Ben


----------



## Brazo

WOW! thats great!!!!!


----------



## crnflke

Amazing transformation!


----------



## Clark @ PB

I've used this stuff for the last year and a bit, even cut 10:1 its really good, i've yet to be unimpressed with it....

Dont really rate the majority of Autosmart's stuff that much but their Brisk and G101 APC is brilliant value for money and i'd be stuck without them :thumb:


----------



## Spammy

Can you use this on seats etc?


----------



## BenP

Spammy said:


> Can you use this on seats etc?


Yep - I used it on all the upholstery in the Surf. Don't know what it's like on plastics etc but I bet it works just as well.

Ben


----------



## VW_Bora

Hey Ben, where do you buy your Bio Brisk ? Visited the autosmart website but didnt see anywhere to buy it on the website.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I get mine from the local distributer, he comes in past my work every couple of weeks with his lorry, best idea would be to see if theres one near you mate :thumb:


----------



## VW_Bora

yeah, have just filled in the sales enquiry form to see where the local place is to me :thumb:


----------



## RobDom

You can order it online from here:

http://www.smartvaleting.co.uk/cleaning.cat.shtml

They sell that Jelsoft which is supposed to be really good stuff too.


----------



## VW_Bora

Cheers Rob, thought I had seen it somewhere before..


----------



## [email protected]

*Autobrites Low-Foam carpet interior cleaner!*

Autobrite 'Carpet interior cleaner' is the same as Autosmart's.

Leaves fantastic results and is low foam too!

Remember any sample any product £4.50 delivered!!

Mark @ Autobrite :devil:

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/pr...d=415&osCsid=8c1771a4b0b2081d60f18987e409b26a

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/pr...=1021&osCsid=8c1771a4b0b2081d60f18987e409b26a


----------



## Clark @ PB

noticed its the smaller bottles on the website, i get the 5 litre containers from the distributer :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

also, dunno if its just me but i had a chuckle at the description for it...

"effective on milk, blood, urine and vomit..."

:lol: 



unfortunately i had to deal with 2 of those things today and it wasnt milk or blood


----------



## BenP

RobDon said:


> You can order it online from here:
> 
> http://www.smartvaleting.co.uk/cleaning.cat.shtml
> 
> They sell that Jelsoft which is supposed to be really good stuff too.


They seem to be selling their products at well over the odds though. My can of Jelsol cost me £2.70+VAT from my Autosmart rep - they're selling it for £5.65, so I imagine all their products will be considerably more expensive than from an Autosmart guy.

Ben


----------



## pugoman

autobrite-direct said:


> Autobrite 'Carpet interior cleaner' is the same as Autosmart's.


Mark, are you saying that Autobrite's 'carpet interior cleaner' is the same as Bio-Brisk?


----------



## [email protected]

Hi There!

Yes iam saying exactly that! It has a great dilution rate and shifts dirt rapidly!! Try it??

You will like!!:devil:


----------



## pugoman

Mark, I'll be placing an order with you some time soon, so I'll add some 'carpet interior cleaner' to my list... :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Cheers thanks for that!

Any more questions,please ask..

Regards Mark:devil:


----------



## markcoznottz

g101 is even better! try it its good value as well


----------



## SDAV

autobrite-direct said:


> Autobrite 'Carpet interior cleaner' is the same as Autosmart's.
> 
> Leaves fantastic results and is low foam too!
> 
> Remember any sample any product £4.50 delivered!!
> 
> Mark @ Autobrite :devil:
> 
> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/pr...d=415&osCsid=8c1771a4b0b2081d60f18987e409b26a
> 
> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/pr...=1021&osCsid=8c1771a4b0b2081d60f18987e409b26a


just wandering,i have both these products,both work well,but smell completley different and are a slightly different colour...
Are they "exactly" the same product bottled and labelled differently??or 2 different products that do the same job


----------



## Clark @ PB

markcoznottz said:


> g101 is even better! try it its good value as well


G101 is good but its not as good as brisk for removing stains and grime from upholstery, i leave it for wiping down plastics etc..

click on the link below to see how good brisk is on heavy stains!

http://www.detailingworld.com/showthread.php?t=2909


----------



## craigM

has anyone else tried bio-brisk in an extractor? i did at the weekend and it turned into a foam machine :lol: had to stop very quickly.


----------



## corksta

craigM said:


> has anyone else tried bio-brisk in an extractor? i did at the weekend and it turned into a foam machine :lol: had to stop very quickly.


I have mate, non foam machine for me. I've got 5L of Bio Brisk. If I remember it says 'Low Foam' on the bottle.


----------



## Timmo

Bio brisk afaik is designed to be used in wet/dry vacs! the normal brisk is the general one! used them for years! good stuff! the brisk mixed with g101 in hot water (bucket) is excellent for cleaning interior plastics, upholstry and carpets,
The other thing the brisk used to do and we only noticed this when a load of the guys went out on the beer one night after work is it makes your hands glow in ultra violet light! Kinda cool but a bit to reminiscent of the late 80 early 90's rave era!

We also used to use G101 mixed with autosmart tfr to give the Cars a really good clean prior to valeting them!! (removes all previous polishes etc to leave the paint clean and allowing you to access what the car needs for forecourt prep!) that was before health and saftey went mental on premixes etc!


----------



## Clark @ PB

i also do that mate, i give the car a good soak with the G101 as it does clean it very well prior to washing 

Autosmarts far from perfect and alot of their stuff's pretty sh*t but they do have a couple of cracking products :thumb:


----------



## Timmo

haha! your not wrong there matey!


----------



## craigM

ive used the brisk low foam a good few times and its greatbut thought id try the bio-brisk in ti this time, im guessing there was possibly soap in the mats which caused it to happen this time need to try again.cheers


----------



## JamesGBR

Testing it on a front seat that had a hot Mochaccino spilt in it, and left for a week. Applied nicely 1/1 ratio as other stuff had not worked. Will let you know in the morning.


----------



## The Doctor

Timmo said:


> Bio brisk afaik is designed to be used in wet/dry vacs! the normal brisk is the general one! used them for years! good stuff! the brisk mixed with g101 in hot water (bucket) is excellent for cleaning interior plastics, upholstry and carpets,
> The other thing the brisk used to do and we only noticed this when a load of the guys went out on the beer one night after work is it makes your hands glow in ultra violet light! Kinda cool but a bit to reminiscent of the late 80 early 90's rave era!
> 
> We also used to use G101 mixed with autosmart tfr to give the Cars a really good clean prior to valeting them!! (removes all previous polishes etc to leave the paint clean and allowing you to access what the car needs for forecourt prep!) that was before health and saftey went mental on premixes etc!


Mixing G101 and TFR just creates a pretty useless liquid potion! They are incompatible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Doctor

People seem to get confused with the Brisk range. 

Brisk Extra is for primarily manual use eg. In a spray bottle or bucket. It can be used by machine but you may have to empty the waste more frequently to stop it foaming.

Brisk Low Foam is the one for machine use.

Bio brisk is a specialist cleaner for biological soiling eg. Blood milk sweat urine vomit etc etc. usually applied through a hand sprayer and mixed with warm water.

Brisk aerosol is a dry foam for jobs when it is not possible to over wet the fabric. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nally

Reps sell brisk in 1ltr bottles ?


----------



## The Doctor

Nally said:


> Reps sell brisk in 1ltr bottles ?


Only Biobrisk is 1ltr.


----------



## AllenF

QUESTION
If Autosmarts products are crap as some here have implied.
Why is it then that eight out of ten cars on the road today have been cleaned using autosmart products at some stage.

Either 8/10 are wrong or those that are either not impressed or Imply its crap are wrong.
Given how many cars are on the road as opossed to how many people rubbish the stuff mmmmm make you wonder there.
Unlike other brands they do EXACTLY what they say on the can.


----------



## Sue J

The Doctor said:


> People seem to get confused with the Brisk range.
> 
> Brisk Extra is for primarily manual use eg. In a spray bottle or bucket. It can be used by machine but you may have to empty the waste more frequently to stop it foaming.
> 
> Brisk Low Foam is the one for machine use.
> 
> Bio brisk is a specialist cleaner for biological soiling eg. Blood milk sweat urine vomit etc etc. usually applied through a hand sprayer and mixed with warm water.
> 
> Brisk aerosol is a dry foam for jobs when it is not possible to over wet the fabric.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doc the current Brisk formulation should be fine through machines.


----------



## AllenF

Only low foam through machines unless you put foam suppressa gaent in there to otherwise the pump just creates foam down the pipes and kills it due to cavitation
Brisk / bio brisk for hand ( old skool ) low foam brisk for machines ( which is exactly the same as brisk but with the suppressents in already.


----------

